
Too old for networking? - bootload
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6690569.stm
======
timg
You know it's not cool anymore when grandma is on it.

~~~
bootload
_'... You know it's not cool anymore when grandma is on it. ...'_

Got the feeling this journo was suffering a bit of _techno-fear_.

_'I have tried to find anyone I know on these sites - but nobody seems to be
there'_

It does highlight the boundary between current users and the mass market. Most
of my initial twits came from my flickr friends where I recognised their
twitter images before their names (there is a confusion of real names & user
names with twitter). So if you don't have your current friends there and you
don't/can't make new meaningful ones what is the use of using it?

 _'... "Up at dawn, back hurting. read the Guardian online," is the thrilling
news from TopDoc. ...'_

That is the crunch of the argument. No compelling use. Yet the same person is
probably spouting out twit like messages all the time to people around him in
the office . Twitter is just an extension of this using the phone or computer.

